
Low incidence of smokers among hospitalized Covid patients - lend000
https://reason.com/2020/04/24/can-nicotine-treat-covid-19-french-researchers-think-so/
======
Gollapalli
I'd be willing to bet that it's not nicotine itself, but something else in
tobacco smoke. Hell, it might even be the tar for all we know. Would love to
see the research results.

